# Strange Light Bahavior



## manfernandez (Jan 29, 2012)

Good day.

Last night I jumped in my 2010 Altima. The light switch is set to auto..... No lights. This is the situation:

Lights set to AUTO:
1. Lights outside are ON, Dashboard Lights OFF

Lights switch set to OFF
1. Dashboard Lights are ON, Outside lights are OFF

Assumptions: The fuse is good since either the inside or dashboard light work at some point, just not together.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My initial thought would be a faulty light switch. Since the system is controlled by the BCM and the IPDM/ER, a scantool capable of working with CAN communication systems is the best tool to diagnose your problem. An IPDM/ER active test can be performed, but the procedure is lengthy. I would suggest you find a download of the FSM if you wish to use this method.


----------



## nissanfor (Jan 19, 2012)

manfernandez said:


> Good day.
> 
> Last night I jumped in my 2010 Altima. The light switch is set to auto..... No lights. This is the situation:
> 
> ...


You'd better to get your car to the car repair store,i am sure some wiring is not correct.


----------

